# new guy from NW chicagoland



## beerivore (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello all, another newbie smoker here. As the sign says to tell you alittle about my self. I have lived in the chicagoland area my whole life (GO BEARS!!!). I am a security alarm technician. I like all types of music (except opera), but I mostly listen to punk rock. I like computers and learning new things about them.

I found this site reseaching smokers on google. Since then I have been lurking for awhile now and been reading alot of informative threads. I have wanted a smoker, but never bought one when I was renting. Since I bought a place, I bought a Char-griller with the side fire box. I made my decision after I read a long thread about the Char-griller and people seemed to like it alot after some modifications. The price wasn't bad either ($150 @ Menards Home Store).

I probably wouldn't have gotten one except my brother-in-law (lexington, ky) has a New Braunfels smoker and when ever I go down to visit, he will smoke meat (brisket, ribs, chicken, turkey, or whatever) with mesquite wood his buddy brings up from Texas. I have yet to have a bad meal that comes off his smoker. That is some good eating!

I can't wait to read and learn more and get this thing smoking

Talk to you all later

Oh yeah and I like beer too


----------



## short one (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Glad ro have you aboard.Don't forget to sign up for the 5 day eCourse for starters.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF beerivore. Youv'e come to the right place to learn about all things about smoking!!! Like Shortone said the free e-course is a great place to start. 

Great bunch of folks here so jump right in with any questions or comments. Glad you found us!!!


----------



## kaptn35 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome bear fan.....I am a Lions fan so wishing you no luck this year!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 12, 2007)

IM GLAD TO MEET YOU......

folks are great with help around these parts....


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 12, 2007)

welcome to SMF.. lots of knowledge here...lots of friendly people


i am from around the Lions but not a fan... go *PACKERS!!!!!!*


----------



## meowey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you decided to join us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Go RAMS!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome beerivore

Oh No - Da Bears! 

*Packer Fan here!*

You'll enjoy this group we're willing to help anybody here (even Bears fans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and share what we know. There are some real pros here to help you get started! Enjoy!


----------



## msmith (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard beerivore.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 13, 2007)

All lurkers are welcome ... glad you found us here at SMF ... we are aproachable and can't wait to see what you can bring to the table ( pun intended ) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Photos are always appreciated ...


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF beerivore. Glad to have you with us. Don't forget to invite the brother in law to check us out too. Looking forward to seeing your posts and pics.

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family beerivore. Hang with us and you'll be giving your BIL a run for his money!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 13, 2007)

WELCOME!

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm................................   Beerivore.
Yep, you'll fit right in.

Do the 5 day smoking course, learn all you can, don't be afraid to ask if you don't know something, don't be afraid to "think outside the box" and try new things (there is always the trash can), get that smoker going, keep "something cool to drink" close by, take and post pics of your smoking escapades. That's all there is to it.


----------



## veener88 (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome.  I am in the McHenry area.  That is a good smoker to start off with it loves lump coal and those chunks of woods that Menards sells.  They have a sale ending this weeks where you get those 5 or 10lb bags for $4 each.  I have a Brinkmann smoker just like that and know I build my own custom double barrel smoker now.  That smoker you have after you do the mods it will make your sweet spot a lot larger.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF there are a lot of helpful hints and people that can help you become a better smoker.


----------



## bud's bbq (Apr 13, 2007)

Yo Beer,

Welcome.  Lot's of smokin sperience here!  Like you, have a huge music library (not so fond of opera either).

Are you a cubs fan as well?


----------



## beerivore (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  

Bud - Yep I am a Cubs fan.  It's been a rough 99 years.  I have only been part of the last 33 years.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF beerivore!!! Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## goat (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## cheech (Apr 15, 2007)

Big welcome from the other side of the pond


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF...beerivor ....gotta love that name !


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome.  Glad to have you on the forum.  Please feel free to share your adventures and to utilize the knowledge post here by so may great folks.


----------



## peter (Apr 20, 2007)

Simply said,

Welcome to the site.


----------

